# Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)



## Polybios (17. August 2011)

*Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Hallo liebe Community!

Aktuell suche ich nach einem neuen Drucker. 
Ich schätze, dass ich so auf ca. 100 Seiten pro Woche komme.
Schwarz-Weiss reicht aus.

Das Gerät sollte scannen (als pdf speicherbar), kopieren in einer guten Qualität, faxen.

Die Laser-Toner sollten auch von Drittanbietern erwerbbar sein.

Wäre der hier was?
Samsung SCX-4623FW für ~155

Oder der?
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004JAZGA6/...de=asn&creative=22494&creativeASIN=B004JAZGA6


Oder habt ihr eine bessere Idee?


Danke!


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Die Frage ist, was der noch so alles können muss, und wie wichtig der Preis ist. Mein Kumpel ist Jurist und hat einen Samsung für knapp 200€, ich glaube der hier http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SCX-4623FN-Laser-Multifunktionsger%C3%A4t-Kopierer/dp/B002RV6WMA  in jedem Falle sieht der ungefähr so aus. Der ist sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät, er druckt auch pro Woche um die 100-200 Seiten. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob man auch direkt zu pdf scannen kann.


----------



## Polybios (17. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Er soll einfach die nächsten 3-5 Jahre funktionieren. 

Wichtig ist, dass ich etwas einscannen kann, um es auch über den Rechner versenden zu können (Bildformat oder pdf).
Darüberhinaus möchte ich auch mal einen Stapel Vorlagen einlegen können und auf COPY klicken können  ... ohne den Rechner starten zu müssen.
Eine Faxfunktion wäre auch toll.

Das wars.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Also, mehrere Seiten einlegen zum kopieren kannst Du bei dem verlinkten. Bei manchen geht es halt nicht, das siehst Du dann halt an dem "Aufsatz" oben drauf. Aber mehr als um die 150-200€ muss man nicht unbedingt ausgeben.

Scannen als Bild geht sowieso immer. Das ist kein Problem. Und natürlich geht kopieren auch ohne PC, ich weiß gar nicht, ob es heutzutage noch Multifunktionsgeräte gibt, die das nicht können. ^^


----------



## Polybios (18. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Würde der auch passen?

Samsung SCX-4623F Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Das ist der gleiche nur ohne LAN. Wenn Du LAN nicht brauchst, kannst Du den natürlich nehmen. Kann sogar sein, dass DAS der ist, den mein Kumpel hat


----------



## Polybios (18. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Was heißt eigentlich "kein LAN"?
Wie verbinde ich denn dann den Drucker mit dem Rechner? USB?
Ist das ein Nachteil?

Bezieht sich LAN nur auf die mögliche Netzwerkanbindung?


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Ja, Du nimmst USB. Bei LAN könntest Du den Drucker an den Router anschließen und mit jedem PC, der in Deinem Netzwerk ist, den Drucker nutzen. Das wäre halt sinnvoller, wenn auch jemand anderes in Deinem Haushalt den Drucker von seinem PC aus nutzen können soll, oder wenn Du mehrere PCs hast oder noch nen Laptop.


----------



## Polybios (18. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Ok. Das ist nicht unbedingt der Fall.
Also wäre das wohl eine gute Wahl..... jetzt muss ich nur schauen, wo ich günstig an das Teil komme und welche 3. Anbieter Toner möglich sind.
Weißt du welche dein Kumpel einsetzt?


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Der nimmt Original, der ist auch eher konservativ - das wäre für eine Katastrophe, wenn ein "Billigtoner" ggf Probleme macht. Als Jurist muss er da was 100% zuverlassiges haben. Zudem ist die "billige" nun auch nicht extrem viel billiger: Kompatible Trommel/Toner zu Samsung MLT-D1052L schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland  um die 30-35€, die originale kostet 45-50€. 2500 Seiten kann man damit drucken.


----------



## Polybios (19. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Ok, das werde ich dann auch so machen ... der Preisunterschied ist in der Tat verschmerzbar.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Vlt. findest Du aber trotzdem noch einen, bei dem es pro Seite billiger ist, so dass sich einer für zB 200€ lohnt. Müsste man dann ausrechnen: wenn man den Drucker 5 Jahre benutzt und jede Woche 100 Seiten => 5200 Seiten pro Jahr, 26000 in 5 Jahren. Wenn man nen Drucker findet, der 0,5 Cent billiger pro Seite ist, sind das schon 130€ Ersparnis. Wobei: c.a 25€ pro Jahr ist dann vlt doch nicht soooo viel. Zudem muss man aufpassen: viele Laserdrucker haben Toner und die sogenannte "Trommel" getrennt, letztere muss man dann auch ab und an nachkaufen. Bei dem Samsung ist Toner=Trommel.


----------



## Polybios (20. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Du hast da doch sicher auch schon einen im Hinterkopf, oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

nee, leider nicht - da müsste man zu viele einzeln durchschauen, was die dann pro Seite kosten    was würdest Du denn maximal auf einen Schlag ausgeben wollen? Also, ganz extrem gesagt: würdest Du auch jetzt 500€ statt nur 200€ bezahlen, wenn der Drucker nach 5 Jahren dann den Mehrpreis wieder drin hat und ab dann spart?


----------



## Polybios (23. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Eher nein ....


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Was würdest Du denn maximal "sofort" ausgeben können/wollen?


----------



## Polybios (27. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Hmm ... naja, wenn es sich im Rahmen bis 200 EUR verhält, wäre schon toll.
Bestellen muss ich spätestens nächsten Samstag, da ich das Gerät in der Woche danach benötige.

Mein Favorit ist bis jetzt der Samsung SCX-4623F Multifunktionsgerät: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör !

Hast du noch eine andere Empfehlung oder spricht irgendwas gegen diesen Samsung ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Den Samsung hat mein Kumpel für seine Kanzlei, der ist sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Polybios (27. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Das nehme ich jetzt mal als Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Es kann sein, dass der nicht GENAU dieses Modell hat, aber seiner sieht so aus, und diese Serie von Samsung ist vom Prinzip her sehr ähnlich. Ich glaub seiner hat noch WLAN, dann wäre das der gleiche + WLAN.


----------



## Regardless (29. August 2011)

*AW: Suche Laser - Multifunktionsgerät (Kopieren, Scannen, Fax)*

Epson Stylus Serie. Recht amtlich. Aber der Tintenverbrauch ist, wie bei all diesen Aktionsgeräten,relativ kostspielig. Trotzdem kann ich diese Reihe empfehlen,da im Gegensatz zu Lexmark,etc. diese Geräte selten Updates oder Patches bennötigen.


----------

